# Upload Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig ?!



## Alenaa (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich besitze eine VDSL 25 Leitung + Speedport W 504V bei der Telekom. Ich wollte die letzen Tage mit Xsplit + Own3d etwas Streamen, aber ich konnte nur in
Mincraft Grafik streamen was mich etwas verwirrt hat. Hab darauf mal den Upload unter mehreren Seiten geprüft und festestellt, dass ich 
gerade mal auf höhstens 0,7 Mb/s komme. Download 12Mb/s was für mich total ok ist. Bzw Internet ist mit Lan Kabel verbunden. 

Ist das jetzt normal das ich nur so ein niedrigen Upload besitzt oder läuft da irgendwas schief ?


----------



## Ogil (6. Januar 2012)

Was ich dazu gefunden habe:



> Trotz im Angebot angegebener Flatrate, die _Surfen rund um die Uhr_ verspricht, wird erst in der Leistungsbeschreibung der Telekom dargelegt, dass bei Überschreiten einer übertragenen Datenmenge von 100 GB (V-DSL 25) bzw. 200 GB (V-DSL 50) pro Monat das Tempo des VDSL-Anschlusses für den Rest des Monats auf das Niveau eines DSL 6000-Anschlusses (6.016 kbit/s für den Download und 576 kbit/s für den Upload) gedrosselt wird.



Ansonsten ist es ueblich, dass die Upload-Bandbreite geringer ist als die fuer den Download. Aber selbst bei einem 10:1 Verhaeltnis solltest Du noch mehr als 0,7Mb/s bekommen...


----------



## Legendary (6. Januar 2012)

Loool! Gut...ein Grund mehr bei 16+ zu bleiben...ist ja dann reine Geldverschwendung das VDSL. 100 GB abartiger Speed und dann fast 3 mal so langsam wie mein jetztiges DSL für mehr Geld im Monat. Das bringts!


----------



## Alenaa (6. Januar 2012)

Das Problem besteht jeder Zeit mit dem niedrigen Upload, auch anfang des Monats.
Bzw laut Telekom wäre bei mir noch ein Upgrade zu ner VDSL 50 Leitung möglich aber wenn
ich da genauso beschissene Upload Werte habe brauch ich garnicht erst wechseln.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (6. Januar 2012)

Liegt vielleicht daran das dein Router (504V) gar kein VDSL kann sondern nur ADSL2/2+?

http://telekom-news....speedport-w504v

Das würde auch erklären warum du nur 12MBit im Downstream bekommst stat der 25 die du haben müsstest und warum auch dein Upstream so niedrig ist.

Hast du den zu dem VDSL Vertrag keinen neuen Router dazubekommen der das kann?

Edit: Die drosseln wirklich nach 100/200GB O_o lol wie doof ist das denn...bin ich froh das ich 50MBit über Kabel hab, da wird nix gedrosselt auch wenn man schon 1000GB verbraucht hat und billiger als der TCom Schrott ist es auch noch :-)


----------



## Alenaa (6. Januar 2012)

Ich war zuerst bei 1&1 und bin erst anfang letzes Jahr zu Telekom gewechselt
und hab direkt den Router von einem Mitarbeiter zu meinem VDSL 25 zugewiesen bekommen.
Dass das Teil jetz kein VDSL unterstützt hab ich nicht gewusst.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (6. Januar 2012)

Dann würde ich doch mal "vorsichtig" beim Support anfragen, wieso du einen Router zu deinem VDSL Anschluss bekommen hast, welcher gar kein VDSL kann. Und das du somit seit Beginn des Vertrags gar nicht die VDSL Geschwindigkeit nutzen konntest sondern nur bestenfalls ADSL Geschwindikeit und du damit seit beginn des Vertrages für eine Leistung mehr bezahlt hast die du gar nicht nutzen konntest...


----------

